# gaming hardware....



## granfire (Feb 24, 2013)

ok, sometimes the inner nerd wants out...
I saw a designated gamer mouse the other day at a mainstream store.
Previously I have only seen it online, and I am sure for twice the amount, too.


now, I am wondering:
I am a casual gamer at best. I actually do let real life (RL for short) take precedent over the virtual world....

But I also know the limitations I have with my equipment made for 'normal' people....


would a gaming mouse really enhance the experience? I mean, with another 15 or so buttons and combos when I can't even find the regular keys to bind properly and operate....

(and no... until I win the lottery, I don't think I will shell out 80 bucks for equipment to upgrade my 400 dollar machine...or 100 bucks for a keybard, as I have also seen offered)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Meh, outside of them having longer lifespans, they're not really worth it. One of my friends has one, and I actually prefer my current one to his. I've also found that people who brag about having fancy gaming equipment generally tend to suck at whatever game they're playing


----------



## granfire (Feb 24, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Meh, outside of them having longer lifespans, they're not really worth it. One of my friends has one, and I actually prefer my current one to his. I've also found that people who brag about having fancy gaming equipment generally tend to suck at whatever game they're playing



well, bad WoW made easy....


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 24, 2013)

At most, get a mouse with two or three auxiliary buttons on it. They can be useful to assign to miscellaneous little things, and theyre cheap (20-30 $$). Otherwise, you really, really do not need a gaming mouse. 

Youd find that having a small number of auxiliary buttons would mean that you can assign some mundane stuff to it, which frees up your keyboard. Then you can map the other stuff to your keyboard and have an easier time finding it.


----------



## granfire (Feb 24, 2013)

considering that I can't find the buttons I press a million times when I am in a hurry...I guess I just keep on dreaming about unlimited disposable funds


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 24, 2013)

granfire said:


> considering that I can't find the buttons I press a million times when I am in a hurry...I guess I just keep on dreaming about unlimited disposable funds


Optionally, you cooould cut out little squares of paper and label them, then scotch tape them onto your keys!


----------



## granfire (Feb 24, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Optionally, you cooould cut out little squares of paper and label them, then scotch tape them onto your keys!



or sticky dots?

hmmmmm
now that is a novel idea! 


:lfao:


----------

